# I just need to rant..



## hmlove1218 (Sep 4, 2015)

A few years ago, I was in a minor fender bender and had to have some body work on my car. The paint has recently started peeling, so I took it back to have some warranty work done to fix it.

I go to get my car back, and my door latch is no longer working righ and something has been done to my hatch (I have a hatchback) and now it doesn't line up properly or close or open correctly.. So I took it back to have that fixed.

I picked it up after they replaced my latch and we're supposed to re-align my hatch. They had forgotten to do that, so I went back inside and mentioned it to them.

Two guys were sent out to look at it and they couldn't figure out why it was mis-aligned because it was never taken off and can't be adjusted. They told me I'd have to leave it for them to look at, so I did.

I went to pick it up AGAIN today, and got to looking at it, and all they did was BEND my hatch.... they did not actually FIX the problem! My hatch still doesn't close correctly, and now two body panels rub together!

Then, as I looked closer, they BROKE 3 of the plastic panels INSIDE my hatch!!! So now I have to take it back AGAIN!!

Rant over.. thanks for listening.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 4, 2015)

Ugh, dealing with this stuff is the worst.  I feel your pain - once my car was backed into.  Insurance covered the body work but the door they replaced was NEVER the same.  Good luck!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks BlackDog. I'm determined to make them fix it since it was working fine until they "fixed" it


----------



## lsg (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the problem with your car.  Does this repair place have a parent company?  If so, I would call customer service and talk to them about it.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 5, 2015)

I am blessed with my hubby being auto body technician and licensed auto mechanic.  I truly blessed. Before I had met him I was on mercy of mechanics and paid a lot of money to have running car.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 5, 2015)

The thing that sucks about this is that you are going to have to be really, really persistent.  And potentially somewhat unpleasant (to them.)  I would do it, though.

I had someone hit my front bumper years ago.  When the work was done it looked OK, sort of, v. slightly misaligned but I did not want to be a PITA.  But the bumper has lots of little plastic parts that now keep falling out/off (they are just cosmetic, but it looks pretty bad to have pieces of your front bumper missing) and they are all really expensive for little pieces of plastic, since you can only get them from the dealer.  I have just kind of given up after replacing them several times and having them fall out again.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 5, 2015)

You might want to complain to your insurance company since they are footing the bill.  No body shop wants to have a bad rep with the insurance companies since that is their bread and butter...
Just sayin...


----------



## hmlove1218 (Sep 5, 2015)

lsg said:


> Sorry to hear about the problem with your car.  Does this repair place have a parent company?  If so, I would call customer service and talk to them about it.



Unfortunately they don't. It's a locally owned and operated body shop. And to make it worse, I'm actually kin to the owners!




Dahila said:


> I am blessed with my hubby being auto body technician and licensed auto mechanic.  I truly blessed. Before I had met him I was on mercy of mechanics and paid a lot of money to have running car.




I hear ya Dahila! My hubby is also a mechanic, and my BIL is a body man, but since my car was going for warranty work because the shop did a shoddy job to begin with, I didn't let him work on it. And it was simply going in for a paint repair on my rear quarter panel not anything to do with my hatch.




not_ally said:


> The thing that sucks about this is that you are going to have to be really, really persistent.  And potentially somewhat unpleasant (to them.)  I would do it, though.
> 
> I had someone hit my front bumper years ago.  When the work was done it looked OK, sort of, v. slightly misaligned but I did not want to be a PITA.  But the bumper has lots of little plastic parts that now keep falling out/off (they are just cosmetic, but it looks pretty bad to have pieces of your front bumper missing) and they are all really expensive for little pieces of plastic, since you can only get them from the dealer.  I have just kind of given up after replacing them several times and having them fall out again.



Yes, it's rediculous how expensive those little plastic pieces can be. I can be extremely stubborn. When I  was growing up, I was often told that I would argue with a brick wall. When I know I'm right it's even worse.

All I want is my car back in the condition in which they got it, not rigged to make it look like they fixed it. I'll keep making them work on it until they fix it right lol


----------



## not_ally (Sep 5, 2015)

R, I don't think insurance is in place b/c *this* work is being done under warranty (the fender bender was several years ago.)  So I assume that would not work, she will have to be a PITA to the dealer/warranty provider instead.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah unfortunately insurance isn't involved this time since it's warranty work, but that just means that the body shop is just costing themselves because I'm going to keep taking it back until it's done right


----------



## rparrny (Sep 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> R, I don't think insurance is in place b/c *this* work is being done under warranty (the fender bender was several years ago.)  So I assume that would not work, she will have to be a PITA to the dealer/warranty provider instead.


Nope, your right, I didn't read close enough...but even if it was...she's related to the owners...very touchy situation.


----------

